# Audacity and Obs or just obs?



## Jaydon Berry (Feb 2, 2018)

I have OBS and I use reaplugs to get my audio to sound nice. I also use multi OBS to record both my webcam screen and game screen separately so I can do tricks with my webcam in editing. I was wondering if I need Audacity because many people have it. I can line up my mic and game audio in editing by lining up the game and webcam video. Is Audacity a good idea?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 2, 2018)

Audacity is mostly just for audio recording. It sounds like OBS by itself is doing everything you need.


----------



## Jaydon Berry (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. It is just that some youtubers use it.


----------



## Jaydon Berry (Feb 2, 2018)

Why do they use it with OBS? Is it because they want to split up audio and video to make things easier to edit separately or something?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't know why they would want to split up the audio. You already get an audio track in the resulting video file, and in OBS, if you need to, you can even record multiple tracks of audio so your mic is separate from desktop audio sound. Which YouTubers are recommending recording audio in Audacity when using OBS?


----------



## Jaydon Berry (Feb 2, 2018)

I get it. So it is to make arranging the mic audio and game audio easier. Now I just want to know the methods these youtubers use to make their webcams do tricks and whatever. Last question. (I think)


----------



## Jaydon Berry (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh sry I think I get this audio thing now. These youtubers listen out of speakers and they want to make sure the viewers don’t hear that noise in the background so they put multiple audio tracks over each other to make it sound clear? Is that right? Answer the last question as well


----------



## Jaydon Berry (Feb 2, 2018)

GOT IT (Yes this is in caps). Sorry about the confusion maybe it’s my aspergers but what I use the reagate filters are basically an alternative that is simpler than Audacity.


----------

